# Bringing medication



## Lauketib (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi,
Is it allowed to bring in a 5 months stock of birth control pill?
Is a doctor's proof needed?
Coming from Belgium.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Lauketib said:


> Hi,
> Is it allowed to bring in a 5 months stock of birth control pill?
> Is a doctor's proof needed?
> Coming from Belgium.


All the conditions for bringing your own medication are covered on this site, you will need a Doctors prescription in English and it seems you would only be able to bring 3 months supply.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ng-it-back-medicine/can-i-bring-medicine-back


----------



## Ismeria.B (Jun 5, 2018)

I think it is possible only if you have a justification


----------



## boregos (Aug 14, 2018)

And you need to declare it on the Incoming Passenger Card under the first question: “Are you bringing into Australia: 1. Goods that may be prohibited or subject to restrictions, such as medicines, ...?”.
Failure to declare can have severe and expensive consequences if they catch someone with undeclared items.


----------



## Australia Trip Planner (Oct 4, 2018)

Hi there

You can bring in medication but make sure you carry a letter from your doctor on any medications coming into the country. This is the case for travelling into any country, and is needed by Customs and Immigration. A doctors letter is a quick and easy fix to making sure you have everything you need.

Happy travelling


----------

